# M-F 74 Moldboard Plow



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

Got a chance to buy one of these and have heard good things about them. Question is.......are parts still available. Looks like the shares and shins need replacement. I stopped by a M-F dealer and he could not locate any parts inventory!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I just did a google search and found this link. I am not sure if they will have your parts but it is probably worth a call.

http://members.peak.org/~crescentforge/index.htm

Welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------

